# How's the weather at Hyatt Coconut Plantation Resort during August



## Hyatt7788 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm planning a summer vacation for next year now. I found some unit available at Hyatt Coconut Plantation Resort in August, 2012.

Did anyone visit this resort during August? How's the weather in August?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## tahoeJoe (Nov 16, 2011)

*Hot, hot, hot.....*

Hot and humid.


----------



## CapriciousC (Nov 16, 2011)

Agree with the previous poster - expect high temps and high humidity.  Coming from northern California, it will probably be something of a shock.  However, it's perfect pool weather


----------



## Kal (Nov 16, 2011)

And don't forget about the bugs


----------



## jjs17 (Nov 16, 2011)

*Is there availabilty showing up on HVC website?*

We were just there the first week of August and really enjoyed the resort, beach, golf and weather.  In regards to the bugs, the size of the grasshoppers amazed my kids. So do not fear the bugs unless grasshoppers bother you.  The weather is great beach weather and golf should be played in the mornings.

I just checked availability and found none for next year..... so where are you finding it?  Thanks.


----------



## Hyatt7788 (Nov 17, 2011)

jjs17 said:


> We were just there the first week of August and really enjoyed the resort, beach, golf and weather.  In regards to the bugs, the size of the grasshoppers amazed my kids. So do not fear the bugs unless grasshoppers bother you.  The weather is great beach weather and golf should be played in the mornings.
> 
> I just checked availability and found none for next year..... so where are you finding it?  Thanks.




Thank you very much for your reply. Did you check availability in II? I'm a Hyatt owner.  I checked Hyatt internal website and found some unit in August. Hyatt system gives its owners higher priority to reserve its resorts.


----------



## Kal (Nov 17, 2011)

Hyatt7788 said:


> ... I checked Hyatt internal website and found some unit in August. Hyatt system gives its owners higher priority to reserve its resorts.


 
By contract with Interval, Hyatt provides units as compensation for units provided by Interval for HRC member exchanges.  Those Hyatt units are therefore no longer available to HRC member reservation.  So it is possible for specific timeframes that units are not available to HRC members, but are available thru Interval.


----------

